# Hi;New to forum!



## LOHAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi;
I picked the Lohan name for tiger!
I like how it get's low to the ground!

I realy like how it can move quick!
So I will try my best to be like a tiger!

Quick & low--If you are stiff!
You will tend to not move as well!

I do Chunji forms of tae kwon do!
I also do arnis!There are many I 
Had little time with!Rest is on my own!

I may not be the best!
I do realy like the arts!

Cool forum!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, lohan!


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello Lohan, welcome to MT! ... happy posting.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice warm welcomes!

Not all forums greet people!

Some just like to post on they forums!

It's nice to see freindly people!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Lohan!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting fellow TKD'er


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 4, 2007)

LOHAN said:


> Nice warm welcomes!
> 
> Not all forums greet people!
> 
> ...


Heh, well, friendly discussion forums is right there at the top of the page and we generally try to keep it that way.  It's hard to learn from someone you aren't friendly enough with to listen to.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to the site.  Enjoy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Drac (Mar 4, 2007)

LOHAN said:
			
		

> may not be the best!
> I do realy like the arts!


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT..Being the BEST is not ALL that important..If you LOVE what you are doing then keep on doing it...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## KeeblerElf (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MJS (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## Tames D (Mar 4, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 7, 2007)

WElcome to MT, Lohan.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi;
I was wondering If I am so welcome as these are saying.

Why am I getting these red ruputations?

I thought this was a freindly forum.
I leave for 2-3 days & come back-I have 2 red dots.


----------



## The Master (Mar 15, 2007)

> Why am I getting these red ruputations?



I don't know. Your doctor might be able to prescribe a salve or ointment for them though.

*pauses to wash hands and slip on gloves*

Of course, if you mean reputation, it is usually it is because someone disliked something you said. I have seen people hit for stupid comments, crossing the bounds of proper decorum, bad grammar and bad spelling. I've had a few negative points hit me. 

The best way to reverse it would be to post some good technical content, or something that makes people think.

You want to avoid anything like the some of the losers in The Great Debate forum though. They earned their red dots the hard way, by being, well, losers. Traitors, frauds, liars, and criminals many of them are, and this site is better off without their sorry lot.

Anyway, good luck with those unsightly blemishes. :wavey:


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2007)

LOHAN said:


> Hi;
> I was wondering If I am so welcome as these are saying.
> 
> Why am I getting these red ruputations?
> ...


Hi Lohan,

Please know that the MT staff is one-minded in our desire that all of our members have the utmost positive experience as possible.

With this in mind, we have reviewed your reputation due to your concerns regarding the possible abuse of the reputation system, and found there to be nothing actionable at this time.

Otherwise, consider reviewing the following helpful threads:

    * http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17286
    * http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13010


If you have any further questions or concerns, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assistant Administrator


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 16, 2007)

I did not ask if it was abuse.
I simply asked why I was getting them.
I try to stay freindly--this is supose to be a freindly forum.

I only made 5 post--this will be my 6.
If I get red reputations for posting--Then why even bother to post?


----------



## Zida'sukara (Mar 16, 2007)

LOHAN said:


> I did not ask if it was abuse.
> I simply asked why I was getting them.
> I try to stay freindly--this is supose to be a freindly forum.
> 
> ...


 
Reading your reply to this, makes me understand why you received those red reputationpoints.

Now please look to your first 2 sentences. Instead of putting it in this agressive way, You can also say:

"I did not meant to ask if it was abuse, I was just wondering why I was getting them."  You said the same but in this way people want to help you. A little joke to finish the post will also help. You could have said: "Heee guys what did I do wrong?" and than finishing it with a :" " 

Now to answer your question, Please look in your USER CP, you can find it on top on the left side. The people who give me reputation points, are mostly telling also the reason for it but you can at least see from which thread it is coming. 

I do think it is because of your agressive approach.

Anyways, welcome to the board. Hope you will find your way.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 16, 2007)

LOHAN said:


> I did not ask if it was abuse.
> I simply asked why I was getting them.
> I try to stay freindly--this is supose to be a freindly forum.
> 
> ...


You clearly have not read the links you have been supplied with.  They explain the reputation system very well.

Please read them and most of your questions will be answered.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 16, 2007)

Welcome to Mt  :wavey:

Being the best doesn't matter as long as you want to learn and you do your best!


----------



## The Master (Mar 16, 2007)

LOHAN said:


> I did not ask if it was abuse.
> I simply asked why I was getting them.
> I try to stay freindly--this is supose to be a freindly forum.
> 
> ...


 
The nice thing about the staff here, they don't monkey around. 

But, I was bored, so I checked your 17 posts to date, and other than some typos, couple of misspellings and some weird formatting on occation, damned if I know.  Nothing jumped out at me as 'bad'.

Just ignore it, post some good things, and you'll be back in the green in no time.

Now if you'll excuse me, I have to see the Doctor. :wavey:


----------



## LOHAN (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi;
Thanks for the info & advice.


----------



## exile (Mar 17, 2007)

The Master said:


> Now if you'll excuse me, I have to see the Doctor. :wavey:



...which means another fun episode for us to watch!


----------



## Drac (Mar 17, 2007)

Looky, looky your reds are gone and you got green..A chance to start anew..


----------



## EternalSpringtime (Mar 17, 2007)

Welcome, Happy Posting.


----------

